# Ferrari 456 GTA



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*This Ferrari 456 GTA was polished four months ago i spent a total of 9.5 hours ( one day's work) polishing out these very deep scratches, which improper car washing techniques caused this, hand car washing or should i say hand car grinding

Unfortunately i had to work in the most dirtiest garage i have ever worked in before you just had to sneeze that dust just came flying all over the car :thumbsdown: :irked:

Not the best working environment to polish a car but with careful attention i managed to get this beautiful exotic to it's former glory!

Please enjoy the photos 

Before Boot area ( Trunk)








My Flex XC 3401 VRG DA was the only polishing machine i used that day to achieve these results combined with the Mothers Polishes and Lake Country Foam Buffing Pads Hydro-Tech 6.5" Cyan Cutting/Polishing Pads
Hydro-Tech 6.5" Tangerine Ultra-Fine Polishings
Lake Country 6.5" Foam Purple Wool Buffing Pads

After Boot area ( Trunk ) to this










50/50 Passenger Door









Bonnet before 









Bonnet After









Tail Pipes before 









Tail Pipes after ( AutoGlym Metal Polish with 0000 steel wool )









And now for some reflection shots !


































































































LSP ( Last Step Product used , NanoKote( Nano paint sealant) .

Thanks for looking

Regards

Mario*


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

good work :thumb:

what do you use on tyres ?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

rapidTS said:


> good work :thumb:
> 
> what do you use on tyres ?


Thanks mate :thumb:
Sonax Tyre Care( not glossy) but that's what the client wanted !

Regards

Mario


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Good to see the older Ferraris holding their own in the looks department. Nice work.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic Job Mario!

Great finish that you achived, congratulations 

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Jorge said:


> Fantastic Job Mario!
> 
> Great finish that you achived, congratulations
> 
> ...


Thanks Jorge :thumb:

I really enjoyed working on this Ferrari something different for a change !

Mario


----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe (Oct 17, 2007)

Iv always had a soft spot for the 456,and that one is a great colour,and youve done a great job restoring it. Wheels are tiny though!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice job


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Daryl_mk4coupe said:


> Iv always had a soft spot for the 456,and that one is a great colour,and youve done a great job restoring it. Wheels are tiny though!


Thanks Daryl_mk4coupe ,

I agree, it is a rather nice style for an older Ferrari the wheels are a bit of a let down though !

I really enjoyed working on it and the customer was over the moon !

Thanks for your kind words !

Regards Mario


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice correction shots :thumb:
Don't see those (the car that is) very often


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Good to see the older Ferraris holding their own in the looks department. Nice work.


Thanks SubtleAggressiv,

These older Ferrari's do have a certain character and they still look fresh in the design department considering it was a car of the nineties !

Thanks again mate :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

JasonPD said:


> Nice correction shots :thumb:
> Don't see those (the car that is) very often


Thanks JasonPD,
No you don't see many of these Ferraris ,but for some reason there seem to be more of them in Melbourne , Australia !

Regards 
Mario


----------

